# Arcology



## conorordan (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a student in the UK doing a project over the summer and I've chosen to investigate the idea of arcology. The project will most likely involve me researching and applying ideas through designing my own functional arcology.

For those unaware of arcologies and the concept of arcology, have a look at this... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcology

I hope to study architecture or civil engineering at university but as of yet I have little to no knowledge on this kind of topic (the gaining of this knowledge being the purpose of the project).

Could you possibly point me to some books/textbooks/websites that would introduce me to things like sustainability, environmental issues with large buildings, skyscrapers and their construction techniques and features, designing habitats for large numbers of people, multi-purpose buildings etc.

I appreciate that the topics are quite broad but all I need is an introduction. I'd be very grateful for any help.
Thanks.


----------

